# R.I.P Joyace Faye



## Jumping4Joy

I'm so sorry for your loss 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Emma2003

Sorry for your loss. That must have been awful for you. At least she had the chance to experience the good life with you even if it ended too soon.


----------



## tinyliny

how awful!

those T posts are so dangerous. we have quite a few of them on the property, and they are supposed to have the plastic covers on the top of each one, but many do not. I envisioned happening exactly what has happened to your mare. so bizarre, and so rare, but awful when it does.

As a kid, a pony that I used to ride at summer camp impaled and killed itself by rearing up on a sharp stump of a small tree. very horrible.


----------



## SueC

What a shame, Britt. :-( Looked like a lovely mare... In your picture, aren't there caps on the posts? I know of two cases like that... one impaled himself on a star picket when he slipped on a bridge in his paddock - was only a yearling - and not dead instantly - he dragged himself into the farm dam, which is where they found him still alive, and that was messy and sad. His people had capped every other star picket in the pasture; this was a temporary picket. Another case, a horse slipped in a mud patch and slid into a timber fence, and a splintery bit of timber went through the chest and out under the forearm. Miraculously, that horse survived.

Did something spook your girl? Was there a fight? It seems no matter what people do, horses regularly find a way to hurt themselves dramatically. An old horseman said to us once, "And when all your fencing is safe, they will dig a hole in the ground and break their legs in it."

Hang in there... you made a big difference to her for a year. She looked healthy, relaxed and happy in the photo. :hug:


----------



## Britt

There arent caps on the posts, and the accident didn't happen in the pasture in the picture... I brought her home from that pasture just yesterday... the accident happened here at home, but even here at home there are no caps on the posts... There will be now, if I have anything to say about it.


----------



## jaydee

So sorry for your loss. You were able to give her the good home she deserved it's so sad you couldn't have had more time with her


----------



## Chevaux

My condolences, Britt - that was very sad.


----------



## Wallaby

My deepest condolences, Britt. Such an unfortunate freak accident.  

I lost my mare a few months ago and I have to think that maybe I was blessed that she left so suddenly. I never had to watch her deteriorate and I never had to struggle making the final decision...but that sure doesn't make it any easier.

:hug:



Britt said:


> There arent caps on the posts, and the accident didn't happen in the pasture in the picture... I brought her home from that pasture just yesterday... the accident happened here at home, but even here at home there are no caps on the posts... There will be now, if I have anything to say about it.


Just a tip for when you put caps on the posts [maybe you've already thought of this] is to put some glue, like Gorilla Glue or something like that, under the caps where they'll touch the posts. That way horses/other animals can't take them off and undo all your work. 
I capped all my posts a few years ago...and wild deer took them all off within 3 months by scratching themselves/their horns on the posts. And, of course, they managed to lose like half the caps. I ended up buying more, glued them down, and they have stayed on since..*touches wood*


----------



## SummerShy

I pray for your peace, Britt. I'm sorry you had to say goodbye to your girl.


----------



## loveduffy

SORRY FOR YOU LOSE remember the good times


----------



## Britt

We finally got her buried earlier today. I feel a bit better now that she's buried. I think it helped that I was able to help bury her, as I managed to get a form of closure by helping to get her in the grave and situate her the way I wanted.


----------



## SueC

Did you guys dig by hand or by backhoe? I grew up on a horse breeding/training place and we used to dig the graves by hand (but then we had deep sand on the West Coast where my parents are, a bit easier...). Usually we were in such shock it was a kind of catharsis. One mare bled out unexpectedly after foaling, one went like Hickstead, one broke her leg on track, several twisted bowels and impactions/ruptures over three decades. Compared to that tally, only two put down due to old age problems (not able to rise anymore) and only one, ever, that died the kind of death that wasn't that traumatic - she just died in her sleep at age 28, curled up in her loose box. No sign of struggle and my father thought she was only sleeping when he came in to feed in the morning. Compared to the others, it was gold. I always hoped my mare might go like that, but we had to put her down at age 32 because of problems most likely originating from cancer. Bummer. Horses seem only rarely to go quietly.


----------



## Britt

My cousin came up with his backhoe and dug the grave for us. We have chert and red clay out here, so if we had done it by hand we would prolly still be digging...


----------



## BlueSpark

so sorry for your loss


----------



## SueC

Yeah Britt...where my husband and I are is loamy, with a subsoil of clay containing lots of rocks, and so when I lost my mare, I gladly accepted my neighbour's offer of digging the grave with his tractor bucket. I think if I'd dug / pickaxed it by hand they could have thrown me in with her when it was finished. You planting anything on it? Unfortunately the cattle tear up anything I try to do, and can't run an electric line easily at the back boundary...


----------



## Remali

Oh Britt, I am so sorry to hear about your beautiful mare.


----------



## Golden Horse

Sorry to read about your loss, such a tragedy.


----------



## Britt

When the ground settles, I'm going to fence her gravesite off and am going to plant something on it. I'm just not sure what yet. I'm really not a flower person, unless they are Jonquils... I'm thinking about maybe some sort of tree...


----------

